# Scooter Cams



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a scooter cam?

I have one and need info about the camera connection to the monitor. I don't want to spend big $$$'s for the lcd monitor by scooter. I would like to make one up for me.

Need info on voltages and connection values

Called scooter..like talking to the business end of a cat...it stunk


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I had used scooter cams in the past. They were OK. Almost bought one.
But went with Easycam for this reason. Monitor dies buy anything with an RCA jack.


----------

